# I need a whatsapp friend to talk



## theplayer (Nov 1, 2017)

I have social anxiety and i'm lonely. I want to talk using whatsapp or something.

( I am not native so my english may be bad )

If its ok for you pm me pls.


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

jaydrieling is my skype. ive have whatsapp too but don't use too much.


----------

